# Fur the scene,,<label>



## Lyxen (Dec 2, 2008)

I want to start a collab of artist from this site to work with me on spreading the word on our musik.......maybe have a website or something,,,,,where we have like our own fan base and suchhh,,,,,um just an idea....the name sounds cool to me,fur teh scene.....anyways collab with me,


----------



## TakeWalker (Dec 2, 2008)

So, if I can translate this correctly, you want to create a site where furry artists can get together and maybe get the word out on furry music a little better?

www.furrymusic.org

Take that as either example or warning, as you prefer.

Your comma privileges are revoked.


----------

